# SPOOKY



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

used to think the exact same thing


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

It seems pretty logical to me. Your brain interprets the signals sent to it by the eyes, ears, nose, etc. to create an 'image' of the world. It doesn't shoot the image back out of your eyes and create an external world; that is impossible. The image it creates is in your head. Many people don't realize they aren't looking at an external world, just a representation of it. So quite literally, its all in your head. 

That is, until you figure out that your head is part of that image, along with the external stimuli that first impressed on your eyes, ears, nose, etc. Then you are left with mind only. So more properly, I should have said, its all in your mind.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ieatshrooms said:


> It seems pretty logical to me. Your brain interprets the signals sent to it by the eyes, ears, nose, etc. to create an 'image' of the world. It doesn't shoot the image back out of your eyes and create an external world; that is impossible. The image it creates is in your head. Many people don't realize they aren't looking at an external world, just a representation of it. So quite literally, its all in your head.
> 
> That is, until you figure out that your head is part of that image, along with the external stimuli that first impressed on your eyes, ears, nose, etc. Then you are left with mind only. So more properly, I should have said, its all in your mind.


Are you saying that this computer is NOT really in front of me!?


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> It seems pretty logical to me. Your brain interprets the signals sent to it by the eyes, ears, nose, etc. to create an 'image' of the world. It doesn't shoot the image back out of your eyes and create an external world; that is impossible. The image it creates is in your head. Many people don't realize they aren't looking at an external world, just a representation of it. So quite literally, its all in your head.
> 
> That is, until you figure out that your head is part of that image, along with the external stimuli that first impressed on your eyes, ears, nose, etc. Then you are left with mind only. So more properly, I should have said, its all in your mind.


don't get me wrong.. i haven't 'seen' anyone. Just things have happened that can't be explained. Like for instance, i go into one room of the house at night, and all of my hairs stand on end, goose bumps & and i get tingling sensations all over my body (and no, it's not because i have to poop lol), but when i walk out of said room, everything is fine.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> Are you saying that this computer is NOT really in front of me!?


Correct. And that 'computer' is as much 'you' as your thought 'me'. 



BulldogOutlander said:


> don't get me wrong.. i haven't 'seen' anyone. Just things have happened that can't be explained. Like for instance, i go into one room of the house at night, and all of my hairs stand on end, goose bumps & and i get tingling sensations all over my body (and no, it's not because i have to poop lol), but when i walk out of said room, everything is fine.


I'm not saying you don't see or hear or feel things, just that it's in your mind. Did someone tell you the house was haunted before you moved into it?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

That **** is deep, man. Your screen name is spot on, shroom!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm not a particularly religious person, especially in the typical sense, but I do believe these ideas are what Jesus was referencing in the Gospel of Thomas (that the church has suppressed for years)

(1) “If those who lead you say to you: ‘Look, the kingdom is in the sky!’ then the birds of the sky will precede you.
(2) If they say to you: ‘It is in the sea,’ then the fishes will precede you.
(3) Rather, the kingdom is inside of you and outside of you.”

(1) “Come to know what is in front of you, and that which is hidden from you will become clear to you.
(2) For there is nothing hidden that will not become manifest.”

Of course intellectually 'knowing' that there is no outside world is a lot different than actually experiencing it that way. Maybe we will all find out when we die. Of course, it is kind of hard to die if you aren't actually this body....

I will quit side tracking the thread. 

It's a trespasser.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I'm not saying you don't see or hear or feel things, just that it's in your mind. Did someone tell you the house was haunted before you moved into it?


nope! The wife mentioned seeing 'friends' and i just kept ignoring her until i started getting all of those feelings randomly when i walked inside the one bedroom. Keep in mind, it's only that bedroom, and non-others around the house. Which makes it even more odd. 

and it's not from me walking by the vent, because the vent is on the other side of the room. Nor a fan, or open window since it happens with or without the fan on and/or the windows closed/open. 

however it's also possible it could be some bad wiring in the house since two owners before us remodeled the house and cut a lot of corners while doing so (which besides being too small is the reason we are currently moving). It's also a 100+ year old house so who knows?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I have seen a few weird things over the years that have made me think, "OK, maybe!" Lol

I would love to see something that I simply can't explain away though. They are fun thoughts, but I don't really have anything more than odd stories. Nothing interesting enough to type out though. Lol


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

BulldogOutlander said:


> telling them to go away doesn't work.. tried it.. we currently live with 'non-paying tenants' as we call them. We have had the house 'blessed' multiple times and that hasn't worked either. They haven't hurt any of us, but i was once pinned in my bed for a few seconds unable to speak


Sometimes it's the ones who don't know they have passed or don't know where to go, they got lost and confused. 
Most times, it is the residual energy left behind that hasn't dissipated. That kind doesn't interact, stays in certain areas, tends to repeat the same action.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Petronius said:


> Sometimes it's the ones who don't know they have passed or don't know where to go, they got lost and confused.
> Most times, it is the residual energy left behind that hasn't dissipated. That kind doesn't interact, stays in certain areas, tends to repeat the same action.


You know this... how? 
Just following the science on this one?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Our bedroom TV came on at all hours of the night for about a year before it finally stopped but then the computer monitor started doing the same thing .Only at night never in daylight . I finally had enough and yelled at whatever it was to just go away and it did ... never happened after that night .BTW my wife would wake up also .


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Petronius said:


> Sometimes it's the ones who don't know they have passed or don't know where to go, they got lost and confused.
> Most times, it is the residual energy left behind that hasn't dissipated. That kind doesn't interact, stays in certain areas, tends to repeat the same action.


That explains that dam buck I have been chasing for three years, bullet and arrow proof!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> You know this... how?
> Just following the science on this one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You have your pagan, superstitious beliefs and I have mine.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

The picture was probably taken just outside of Potterville, and that would mean we're seeing Clarence in a quest to earn his wings.

Somebody ring the bell already!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Same guy?

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ck-warren-family-suspect-arrested/3582689001/


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Lund Explorer said:


> The picture was probably taken just outside of Potterville, and that would mean we're seeing Clarence in a quest to earn his wings.
> 
> Somebody ring the bell already!


Who is/was Clarence?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a DNR Conservation Officer. It is pretty rare to actually see one in the Forest. 
Nice capture!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy Smokes! 
Would you look at all those apples.


----------

